# IDP IELTS 04 Aug 2016 test Result Withheld



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I have taken IELTS test with IDP on 04 AUg 2016, And was expecting the result on 18thAug. But instead of result i received an email saying the results are withheld for investigation, and i am still waiting for the result:fingerscrossed:. Is there anyone here who took the test on the same day in Bangalore and results are with held?

Thanks
DV


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I also gave the ielts british council exam on 4th august. My result is also witheld. I cant understand the reason for the same. I got a msg saying ut will be declared on 2nd sept.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Every once in a while, they do a routine investigation; do not worry.


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Every once in a while, they do a routine investigation; do not worry.


Any idea on how long it takes? I contacted few guys who took test with me in the same centre and they all got their results.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

dv2016 said:


> Any idea on how long it takes? I contacted few guys who took test with me in the same centre and they all got their results.


They usually withhold a result if they smelled something fishy about it. For example, if you got 5 in one of you attempts, and two weeks later you got 8. If this is not the same case for you, do not worry. To be honest, I don't know exactly for how long they will withhold it. 

Also, you can read some stories about this action in these two links.

IELTS ‘permanently withholds’ results of some Chinese students | education$higher-studies | Hindustan Times

British Council reportedly withholds IELTS results of Chinese - Global Times


----------



## gopikaraj91 (Sep 5, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Any idea on how long it takes? I contacted few guys who took test with me in the same centre and they all got their results.


I wrote the exam on the very same day, 4th of august. Still awaiting my results. Did you receive it yet?


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

gopikaraj91 said:


> I wrote the exam on the very same day, 4th of august. Still awaiting my results. Did you receive it yet?


Still waiting..............:frusty:


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Got my results just now.:cheer2:


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

Cool.. Did u check online? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Amritbains206 said:


> Cool.. Did u check online?


Nope. Got SMS


----------

